# ka24de parts



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i need some good sites to look for ka internal performance parts and machining. good would mean best bang for my buck while being affordable. hahahaha, affordable.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. rods - 500$.. pistons - 400$.. machene shop will charge ~200-300$ to knife edge, and machene balance your crank. then another ~100-200$ to bore your block... what are you going for?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck finding Crowers or Pauters for 500. Good luck finding them for less than 700, considering they have 6 wk backorder.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i was lloking more for sites that i can find these parts on. i cant seem to find anywhere that sells ka stuff its all sr20. im lookin to biuld a ka from the bottom up but i havent decided to go all motor or low compresion and turbo. id love to go turbo but the makes it more pricey.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

www.amstuning.com ask for Ivan.

www.im-racing.com 

Really any local machinest can order these parts and really are usually cheaper than any internet retailer you will find. 

Pretty much of all the big piston manufacturers make them for the KA

Wiseco, Ross, Arias, JE, etc. all make pistons in various compression ratios for the KA

Pauter, Carillo, and Crower all make rods for the KA as well. All of which can be ordered from many people.


----------

